
Testing a $1300 120,000lm water-cooled LED - fortran77
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBV-1VNWscA
======
thehappypm
Loved watching this. The home-made heat sink is pretty sweet.

From the get-go, the sketchiest part of this was watching him wiring the power
supplies in series, and lo and behold, that’s what failed.

Power electronics are super dangerous and I wouldn’t DIY any of this stuff
myself. That being said, I’d probably simplify the power setup. Wall voltage
AC to 30V DC can be done with a single component (quick search on Digikey
makes it clear), but that’s not a super common transformation, so it’s kinda
niche.

High power is tough. I’d be really interested to understand how an AC ago DC
converter works will handle high wattage without frying —- AC to DC has some
loss (call it 20%) and you could still have a few hundred watts in your
converter. That’s probably why the power supplies fried, that loss. I wonder
if he could get a AC to DC converter and mount it on an expanded heat sink,
safely.

Again all this is super dangerous, but I ain’t the one with a YouTube channel.

------
MurMan
Cringe-worthy on multiple levels. Instead of monitoring LED temp, he monitored
cooling water temp to test his cooling system. Of course, you might consider
putting his fingers on the heatsink as monitoring, lol. On a less critical
note, he did follow British plumbing standards ...

~~~
fortran77
I like this guy. I think he's better at his mechanical builds than his
electronics builds, but we can't' be good at anything.

~~~
MurMan
Agreed. He's a likable chap.

But I'm not a fan of "builders" that get into high-energy projects, especially
when they demonstrate disregard for safety. Using your fingers to check for
high temp and doubling ordinary sunglasses around high-intensity light sets a
bad example for even less-capable followers.

------
thehappypm
I also wonder if you need to water cool it—-a lot of that 1500W is getting
blasted out as light, unlike a processor, which dumps it all to heat.

------
coin
Misleading title, it's not a $1300 LED but rather a panel of many LEDs

~~~
ForOldHack
It should be an LED Array. This is one single piece of monolithic silicon.
Quite impressive. I need to sell my 16Mcp flash light. The company makes a
10x10 LED Array. The 10x10 required a very large CPU cooler, and still gets a
bit hot.

